# 66/67 day pregnant BSH help....



## Binky123 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all! My beautiful British shorthair is 66/67 days pregnant (planned) and she is huge! I am so excited and nervous all wrapped in one, I have set up birthing box etc the dogs are shut away etc. I was expecting kittens by now.... She was scanned with 4 possibly 5 kittens..... Apart from sleeping a lot and grooming herself a lot she shows no real symptoms, she has been lying on my cold bathroom floor tonight which is unusual and had a very loose poo a while ago (sorry tmi)....... Advice please, does anyone have anyexperience with BSH??


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

There are a few members on here that breed British so I am sure they will be along soon to help you.
I wish you and your British all the best for the Birth and hope all goes well.


----------



## Binky123 (Jun 1, 2015)

jill3 said:


> There are a few members on here that breed British so I am sure they will be along soon to help you.
> I wish you and your British all the best for the Birth and hope all goes well.


Thank you


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds like it won't be long, the runny poop is normal lots of girls have a clean out before birth.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Hope all goes well with the birth, she isn't really late but those last few days seem like an eternity don't they? If she doesn't have them by day 70 I would speak to the vet just in case she needs a cessarean, I'm not experienced with breeding BSH although this year we hope to start breeding them when our girl is ready, we have bred Siamese and Orientals for the past 5 years though. Let us know how she goes


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Suspect you have kittens by now, but normally I wouldn't worry until day 70 has been and gone.


----------



## Binky123 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all, kittens arrived yesterday morning, a girl and three boys I think, all putting weight on and seem healthy, queen very content, I was planning on keeping the little girl but I have been told that they may not get on? Does anyone have experience with this??


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful kittens, congratulations.

I have kept kittens from a litter and mine still get on well with mum 2 years later, guess it depends on mum.


----------



## Jeano1471 (Feb 9, 2015)

Aww what little angels x id have to keep them all hehe xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

They may not get on, I've had it go both ways, no way to predict it. I just worked around it as the girls were an asset to my program and I was able to make things work for a peaceful house.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Congratulations on the safe arrivals. Hope all goes well and you find lovely homes for them.



catcoonz said:


> Beautiful kittens, congratulations.
> 
> I have kept kittens from a litter and mine still get on well with mum 2 years later, guess it depends on mum.


Depends on the kitten as well. I had one take against her mother as soon as another litter was born, which hastened neutering & rehoming the mother.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

I've not had problems keeping daughters, in fact grandma cat helps act as midwife and even suckled when she had kittens of her own at the same time as grandkittens. But she's very definitely the boss of the group and her daughters do as they're told, never learnt to backchat her. She still pins them down for a proper groom occasionally and they don't argue about it. She's now spayed but still plays a big part in raising other cat's kittens, washing bums, carrying them around etc.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Congratulations they are Beautiful and Mum too xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations beautiful._


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

congrats! kittens are gorgeous and mum looks so proud (if tired )


----------



## Binky123 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all, so I am starting to doubt whether I have sexed the kittens correctly, any experienced eyes out there? From top left going clockwise I think boy girl boy boy..... What do you all think??


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Fluffier behinds than my kittens and always easier to tell in person but I think you've got it right. Boy, girl, boy, boy


----------

